# CZ P-07



## RetPara (Sep 18, 2015)

A short while ago I traded my 1988, Italian made Beretta 92F (M9) for this.  It's a 2014 build and the trade was straight up.   I think this was a good deal.

I've done more pistol (Ruger MkIII .22, S&W M39, Ruger Old Army, LC9) this year than ever to prep for taking the NRA Pistol Instructor course.  This is the first handgun that I have been able to destroy a 8 in shoot-n-c target at 15 yards (NRA Standard) with multiple magazines right out of the box.  

So what are the down sides to this, other than the magazines are expensive.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 18, 2015)

RetPara said:


> So what are the down sides to this, other than the magazines are expensive.



It works for you...  it uses a standard easily accessible round, it looks fairly concealable, it replaced the shithole 92f....  mags are probably as expensive as those for my Kahr CW-9 and Springfield xD-9...  what's the downside of destroying targets with no tuning?  Everybody I know that has a CZ pistol likes them and the only complaints are from people that either don't clean them (stoppages) or over clean them (wear and rattle)... just like any other polymer gun.

You made a good deal C.,   enjoy... and quit looking for cavities in the teeth of presented equines...


----------



## AWP (Sep 18, 2015)

The CZ-75 is popular in IPSC circles and I've never heard nor seen anyone complain about the quality. I'd say you are in good shape.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 18, 2015)

I see no problem at all.  You like it, you shoot it well, it was free... Can't beat that.


----------



## busdriver (Sep 20, 2015)

I have a P-09.  The insides are pretty damn rough which means an hour or so of your time and the cost of some 800 & 1200 grit sand paper and you can basically get a new gun for very little money.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 22, 2015)

Comfortable, easy recoil, reliable, good for EDC. CZs have a good rep. I think you made a smart trade.


----------

